# 24x18x24 Cork Bark Build



## kevin575 (May 7, 2012)

Well, after alot of reading and research on this wonderfull website. I have started building a vivarium for some poison dart frogs.
The background will be a little different. The plan is to make some 2" spacer blocks, then split the flat cork bark (18x24) into 3 pieces. Was originally going to split it in 2 but I figured if I can do it in 3 why not (gives the frogs more room). The splits will hopefully look like cracks in a fallen rotted tree, with possibly some plants comeing out of them, and give the frogs another place to hang out since the cracks will have 2" depth. I really hope this idea doesn't flop on me, lol. I'm in the middle of building it now so I will keep up with info and pics.

Got some pics, plus hope that someone can can give me an opinion on which cork bark piece to use in pic #2 or #3 
The pics are in photobucket so i don't use up band width 
Pictures by nickerson575 - Photobucket 

The only other thing that I'm questioning at the moment other than the background is the pond. I copied the idea from Mikee http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/24219-24x18x24-exo-terra-journal.html since there is no movement in the water, wouldn't it go stagnant? I do plan to change the water every 1-2 months, and I haven't found any posts on here that would lead me to beleive it would go bad. 

Any other thoughts would be greatly appreciated (good or bad, I got a sence of humor)


----------



## therizman2 (Jul 20, 2008)

I like the way the cork is in #2.

The water should be fine, and depending on your misting schedule, you will probably have to empty it every 3-6 weeks.


----------



## kevin575 (May 7, 2012)

Ok, thanks. I was going with the one in #2 for a while. It is smaller and would make it to where I can add several smaller pieces. I just saw, and had to have the one in #3, it has more room on the inside, but it's prolly just too big for this tank.

For the water, I forgot about the misting system, lol. I wasn't adding in how much water that would add to the tank, since I never used one. I was planning to take out the water from the pond. But I'm going to rethink the idea on adding a tube in the background so it will be easier and won't disturb the gravel in the pond.


----------



## kevin575 (May 7, 2012)

Well, the idea didn't work since the foam actually shrank. I'm sitting here hearing it pop and grow smaller, lol. But o-well it's a part of learning. 
So now I'm stuck with either trying actual styrofoam, I do see other people useing it for makeing a fake tree, or a rock wall, etc. So on that sence I just got to make sure it's 100% covered in silicone. 
Could try wood, but at the same time, I'm sure it prolly has some toxins, but just like the styro foam, have it 100% covered.
On a good note I ordered actual aquarium grade silicone from glasscages.com and I saved a -500% (gieco commercial) 
But seriously it's Glasscages.com - Aquarium Sealant Just wants what's right.
Or lastly, just go with the flat cork tile. 

New idea, make the spacers out of actual silicone, if that don't scream OCD I don't know what will. But at the same time, I'm not on a budget. Hmmm

Would like any thoughts


----------



## Duff (Aug 4, 2011)

Hi Kevin575 - I looked at your pictures and also like #2. Curiosity: In reading your last post, I'm not sure I understand what foam part "shrank"? Do you have pictures of that part?


----------



## kevin575 (May 7, 2012)

Ok, I posted some pics of it so you can have a better idea of what I did. It's seems weird what I did, but I'm just trying to make a spacer that is nontoxic and would hold up.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

I am completely baffled by the Great Stuff inside of the 2" x 2" ? frame assembly. What is the purpose of this piece? How will this be utilized in your build?


----------



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

Pumilo said:


> I am completely baffled by the Great Stuff inside of the 2" x 2" ? frame assembly. What is the purpose of this piece? How will this be utilized in your build?


i would imagine this would be like an externally made GS background


----------



## kevin575 (May 7, 2012)

Yeah the idea is different, but i was doing the 2x2 frame so in the end I would have 2" blocks of it. I am planning on useing the 2" blocks as spacers behind the cork bark. I made a quick drawing of it, it's not a great sketch but should give you an idea.


----------



## kevin575 (May 7, 2012)

Corrugated plastic should work, I should have thought of that earlier.


----------



## Duff (Aug 4, 2011)

Ok, I see what you mean on the shrinking - yes, the GS does tend to do that after it expands - it warps, shrinks and does other odd things from what I learned from my first build! So now on to the 2" blocks more curiosity - why do you want a space behind the cork bark? I think for depth from your 1st post..? How will you keep the little froggies from getting into that space? 

Keep us posted, I'm very curious about your build and ideas and looking forward to seeing it come together!

Duff


----------



## chipcount (Aug 27, 2010)

keep the pics coming as you progress


----------



## kevin575 (May 7, 2012)

Yes, the spacer will be for depth. I want them to have that space to climb in. It would be like a ledge, or cave to hang out. I will be sure that the frogs can't escape, or get wedged into something they shouldn't.

I am planning on haveing an 1 1/2" of depth to put substrate in it. I'm thinking the more substrate in case I put a vine or something in there, plus I would think the more substrate, the more springtails the tank could handle.

Since this will prolly take the next week to do, I made a sketch (my drawings aren't the greatest) of how it should work. I will post pics of the whole construction. I'm excited about this build, and don't see why it shouldn't work. 

I feel like an idiot for doing the foam spacer, but o-well, I didn't have any experiance with it so we all have to learn some how.


----------



## Duff (Aug 4, 2011)

Ok I get it. I'm newer to vivariums so can't weigh in on any issue with frogs and the spacers but I am sure others will weigh in if they see an issue. I've only done planted tanks for the last 8 years or so but am fascinated by vivariums. I agree with you on the GS - you've got to play with it to figure out the pros/cons to it and how to it behaves - it's all a learning lesson. Let us know when you get the sketches done!

good luck!


----------



## kevin575 (May 7, 2012)

This is my first vivarium. I used to have 2 Oscars, and a turtle over a decade ago. I actually bought a 90 gallon wave aquarium 10 years ago and haven't used it. Can't seem to stay in one spot long enough to set it up. A 90 gallon tank would be hard to move. But anyways.

I did get the corrugated plastic (plastic cardboard) and cut out the spacers. It's really easy to cut with a box knife. Got new pics up on Pictures by nickerson575 - Photobucket . Since the material is polypropylene most glues won't work. So I will try and use some sand paper to roughen it up for a better hold (might not work) then use silicone that I got at Glasscages.com - Home . I know alot of people use the GE 2 silicone but have seen some posts that say it could harm the offspring I'm not takeing any more chances than I have to.

That's it for now, going to the hardware store tomorrow to see about how much it would cost for them to make the glass top that I want. If it costs too much then I will try to cut the holes myself. 
Plus I need to get a tube gun, got the silicone but nothing to push it out, lol.


----------



## kevin575 (May 7, 2012)

Well I added a few more pics, not much to look at yet. Just drilled the top and painted the outside of my tank. Plus I painted a 1.5" pvc tube with Krylon Fusion spray paint. Read that a few other people used it with reef aquariums so hopefully it's ok with the frogs. Will have some new pics comeing soon since the rest is just pieceing it together.

I did have a few questions though. I have already put the tank in a bath tub and scrubed it down with 10% bleach, and rinsed it down very good. Since I painted it I feel like I should clean it again. It's a challenge I really don't want to do again in the tub, lol. Especially since it's painted now, and the first time wasn't very convenient. So could I mix 5% into a spray bottle, spray, wipe down, dry, and be ok? Or is there another method that I could do? I can't go spray it outside since I live in an apartment. I'm just trying to be cautious before I put anything in it. I bleached, and rinsed everything except for the cork bark, and substrate. Which I'm assumeing doesn't need to be done.


----------



## Duff (Aug 4, 2011)

Your on your way! Paint job looks good and that's quite a drill you have  If it were me, I'd either haul it to the bath again or if you have a wet vac you could use that. I'd be afraid to leave an residue but I'm not an expert when it comes to bleach or frogs. I've heard that some bake their cork bark but definitely would NOT bleach it. Too porous to risk any bleach remaining, even with a good long freshwater bath.

Looking forward to the next update!


----------



## Duff (Aug 4, 2011)

Also, Let the paint dry for several days before moving it to the bath, if that's the route you go. Painted a tank some years ago and two days later took it outside to rinse out and ended up scratching the new paint job with the hose. But 7 days later it was rock hard and I was able to lightly sand the area and reapply the black paint.


----------



## kevin575 (May 7, 2012)

@ Duff- Thanks for the info, and following my build. I really want to go ahead on this build. But the paint spray can does say 7 days for full cure. I would usaully just say the heck with it and go ahead. But given your advice (that must have been a disappointment) I will wait till next weekend. Plus I painted the pvc tube that goes inside it, and don't want that scratched, or ruined from cleaning it too early.
I went and got 2 spray bottles. Mixed one with 10% bleach, and the other will just be water. So I will spray it down with the bleach, wipe, then spray (rinse) with the water.


----------



## kevin575 (May 7, 2012)

Well I ran out of patience, lol. I went ahead and siliconed in the spacers, siliconed and coco fibered the space between the spacers, cut the tile piece, and set it in the tank to get a look of what it's going to look like. I added some pics to my photobucket (which seems to greatly slow down my computer). The silicone on the coco fiber is still drying, and the cork bark isn't siliconed in yet. Hopeing to have background done in a few days. Then I will start adding the cork bark tubes.


----------



## Duff (Aug 4, 2011)

Progress! Don't blame you on the patience thing, hard to sit around and watch paint dry  That's odd the photobucket is slowing your computer down. Anyway, I'm happy to see your making progress, it looks good and I'm looking forward to seeing the cork bark rounds added!


----------



## kevin575 (May 7, 2012)

Yo! Yo! Yo! wass up? (super fly) getting close to being done. going to post pics to thread. all I got next is plants. Thanks Duff, for haniging in with me.


----------



## kevin575 (May 7, 2012)

Would like some ideas on plants. I'm planning on a fern in the left corner, and bromaliads in the center. if you got a thought, i will definately check it out.


----------



## Duff (Aug 4, 2011)

Hey Kev, Wow have you made progress! Looks great and now I get the whole idea of what you wanted to do! I live the idea of a fern in the back left corner and the broms, I also think it would look cool if you put in a vining plant at the base of the corkbark tube support. Or you could add moss to the top of the cork tube... What's on the bottom of the tank now, Moss? 

I also like that you can see right into the cork tube. The lay out reminds me of a gnome hut under a bridge, pretty cool! I'm newer to plants so can't help much there but Mike at Glass Box Tropicals was great in helping me choose a few plants for my tank - definitely check out his site if you get a chance. 

So now for the big question, what type of frogs are you thinking of?


----------



## kevin575 (May 7, 2012)

Yeah, the green on the bottom is terrarium moss from Zoomed. Good idea on the vine, I will definately look into that. 
On the frogs, I been planning on Leucs, basically for their personality(bold and sing). I been debateing on auratus also, but I'm afriad that they will hide alot.


----------



## kevin575 (May 7, 2012)

Ok, I messaged Glass Box Tropicals. Now I just have to wait to hear from them. Hopefully they will have some good ideas. I'm super excited. Will have the misting system set-up soon. Just got to drill the bucket, and install the Mistking. Need to hook up the fans too, but that won't take long. Added a couple more pics. The LED lights, the 2 fans that will be running. I'm not sure if they will be on all the time, or just when I want the glass to be clear, That will depend on how it affects the humidity. Plus another pic of the tank, I added another cork bark tube.


----------



## froggies3 (Feb 1, 2011)

Even though the moss looks cool, the frogs, which I think the hobby is mostly about would much rather have some leaf litter (live oak looks great.) Hope not to be the bad news breaker but if I didn't say it I knew somebody would. As for plants I found that broms. are a really easy, beautiful option. Just as Duff said, I would put some of the moss around the cork bark. But really that viv is a heck of a lot better than my first. Good luck and welcome to the hobby!


----------



## kevin575 (May 7, 2012)

I got 3 different kinds of leaves from josh's frogs. Just haven't put them in yet. I'm not worried about the moss growing, was only putting it in there to be a cover to the ABG. I am hopeing some will grow around the pond. I will look into putting some between the cork tiles, and on the tube.
I am wondering, if it is bad to have the ABG mix exposed to where the frogs can hop on it? I would think it is ok, other than the part where it has charcoal in it, and would hate the frogs to accidentally eat a piece. If it's ok, then I might take some of the moss out.


----------



## kevin575 (May 7, 2012)

It's been a while so I decided to post some more pics of how far I have come. I will have more comeing soon. But I got an order of live moss comeing and I will be discarding the fhagnom moss and frog moss. Hopefully it will make my tank POP! with green, and life. I'm unsure of the placement of the rabbits foot fern. Planning to move it to where the Mini Red Tree is (corner of cork tube on ground), or placeing the Red Nerve Plant in that spot. The Mini Red Tree will be placed around the coco hut. Any opinions would be appreciated. The pics are in http://s1264.photobucket.com/albums/jj489/nickerson575/


----------



## Giga (Mar 31, 2011)

looks good that background is ready for mini orchids!


----------



## kevin575 (May 7, 2012)

What orchids would you suggest? I don't have any experiance with them (nor did I have with any of the plants I got). Most of the ones I see are too tall for my tank, or sold out. But if I could find some, I would see about adding them. This would be the time to look before I got the frogs.


----------



## Giga (Mar 31, 2011)

just check other people thread like mine and keep an eye out for mini orchids in the for sale section.Thats what I did and I'm new to orchids too.

read this thread too
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/pa...m-build-post-i-go-details-very-pic-heavy.html


----------



## kevin575 (May 7, 2012)

That's an awesome tank you got there. I'm looking into orchids now thanks to you. I found one on Andy's Orchids. Dendrobium laevifolium would work. Adding a branch to lean up against the cork tube would make it easier for the frogs to get up and down. Which brings me to my next challenge of finding a branch. Looks like I'm going to need to research on what kind of wood I can use also. Would like to stick one to the corkbark flat. But it seems as though I'm quite limited to few orchids for size, humidity, and being watered several times a day. But we will see.


----------



## herpkeeper10 (May 1, 2012)

is the whole back going to be covered 2 inches? it seems like a waste of space or im just confused


----------



## kevin575 (May 7, 2012)

I was originally going to fill the back space with broms. I ordered 3 of them and 2 of them were too big. The smallest one is in the corner. I recently ordered a San Diego and it is small enough to be put on the cork tube. So, yeah, I'm still trying to fill up the space. The idea of a branch laying against the corner of the tube and background has been on my mind. I ordered a piece of drift wood, and found a piece of Malasion wood. The Malasion wood looks awesome, will post a pic. I always end up with 2 peices of just about everything, lol. I just pack it and try to believe that I will use it another time. But anyways, time to boil the wood.
Now i will just have to find something to fill the last bit of space which will be between the new piece of wood and the brom. I'm thinking another brom, orchid, or anything else I can find to take up the space.
I should have my live moss in the next few days, will plant it and send new pics. Wish I could get a pic of the wood in the tank now. But it would smash the mini red tree plant.


----------



## kevin575 (May 7, 2012)

Well today was an interesting day, had 2 bad things happen, and 1 misinformation that would have saved me on shipping. But..... my turn out today has left me pretty satisfied. The piece of wood that I got the other day fit great! and the live moss, well it was definately worth every penny. The Neo Royal Burgundy x Fireball fit great in the open spot. I'm going to post a few pics here and some more in my photo bucket.
The space under the cork tube (largest area) and in spaces in background is Sheet Moss. The area in the corner with the fern and coco hut is Shag Moss, and Finally the area on top of the cork tube and wood next to it is Mood Moss. I just had to try all 3 that Josh's frogs sells. Plus, I got alot of extra moss. Hopefully it stays good till my next build.

Tomorrow I will talk about the bad stuff. Nothing drastic. 
I hope you all like the turn out, please comment. I can take the good and the bad.


----------



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

looks great!!! just one thing, LEAF LITTER


----------



## kevin575 (May 7, 2012)

Lol, yeah I put some in the dark area under the tube. I will prolly add more in other areas when it's time to get the frogs. Which might not be very long from now. Maybe I will just make one big pile back there and look the other way  lol

I got a pic of it in my photo bucket. http://s1264.photobucket.com/albums/jj489/nickerson575/#!cpZZ2QQtppZZ28 but I'm not sure if I can get away with just that area.


----------



## Duff (Aug 4, 2011)

Houston - we have success! Holey smokes, it's come along way in the last month! I really like the addition of the Neo, wood and moss. I'm glad you swapped out the old moss for the new moss. It does make quite a difference! Sorry to hear about your other Neo order - I just went through something similar - plant was listed as max 4 x4 inches and what arrived was 12 x14! Oh well, another house plant I suppose... But the one you added is perfect to it's new home, I like that it has a bit of color to it but not too loud. 

FWIW, I have an over run on plant in my grow out tank and would be happy to donate a few your way if your interested? I can post a picture of it and if you think any will work I can take some cuttings. (I have a plant shipment I need to make to someone else on Monday so it would be easy to pack up another one) 

(PS, someone stole your coco hut!)


----------



## ndame88 (Sep 24, 2010)

Kevin,
Where did you get your moss from?

Thanks


----------



## kitcolebay (Apr 7, 2012)

ndame88,



kevin575 said:


> The area in the corner with the fern and coco hut is Shag Moss, and Finally the area on top of the cork tube and wood next to it is Mood Moss. I just had to try all 3 that Josh's frogs sells. Plus, I got alot of extra moss.


-Chris


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

Where are the visual barriers that allow frogs to get away from one another? Leaf litter that would create microclimates and habitat for microfauna?


----------



## kevin575 (May 7, 2012)

Ok, I added a cork tube that will better split up the tank, so the frogs will better be able to get away from each other. They will either go through the tube or over it. Will probably add some moss to it later, and take some moss out from under it so it looks like it's been there for a while. 
I also added some leaf litter. I got all 3 kinds from Josh's frogs. Would think they would send me a free t-shirt with all the stuff I bought, lol.
I'm going to look into some vine cuttings to add to the background, also. 
I will be going to the expo in Manhatton, Kansas tomorrow. I'm excited to actually see the frogs I will have soon. I'm hopeing to find some springtails, and isopods. I got the white and gray iso's, and the tropical pink springs. But the pink springs, and the gray iso's are takeing a while to bounce back. The white iso's are taking off pretty fast.

The coco hut keeps getting out of the tank, lol. (I take it out cause I want to see how well the moss will grow, then forget to put it back in for the pic.)


----------



## kevin575 (May 7, 2012)

Having hard time deciding whether to keep the cork tube in the tank. I like it cause it gives more climbing space. But I'm not sure where my feeding spot will be with it in there. Maybe I can feed in front of the coco hut, or the right front corner. 
On the other hand, if I take it out. It gives me more room for leaf litter, and an easy spot for feeding. I would like someone's opinion, please.


----------



## Duff (Aug 4, 2011)

I like it with the tube where it is - maybe to take up less space you can cut it in half? Still in the same place but with the half side propped up. You'd still get the visual break but have more room in front if it. Also (if it's easy to do) the small Neo on the far left would look good moved to the upper right just above and to the right of the main cork bark tube sticking out. This would give a little more height to the right and not be so linear across the top third of the tank (If that makes sense?). I do have a few cutting of vining plants that I'll send you. They are a bit big (leaf wise for my tank) but will look good in yours ( Microsorum sp. is one of them) the leave are not huge maybe an 1 wide by 1 1/2 long but way to big in a 12x12x18 tank.


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

I like the overall layout of your tank. I love the elevated cork bark thing you've got going on. I personally would get rid of some of the moss, most of it acutally in favor of more leaf litter and a few taller, more broad leaf plants planted in the substrate. I would also leave the cork bark sitting on the ground.


----------



## kevin575 (May 7, 2012)

@ Duff- That is an idea with the brom. I have noticed the linear of the 2 broms. I have a Pellionia Pulchra (watermelon vine) growing up the right corner. The fans take up alot of space. I prolly should have just done 1 fan. I could put a small San Diego brom on the right. I was thinking of putting one on the cork tube. Maybe by haveing one on the cork tube it will take the focus off the 2 broms maybe. 
On the new cork tube piece. I have another tube that is smaller. I'm going to take a knife and roughen the edges so it doesn't have such a smooth cut, and see what it looks like. 
I would definately use the plants. Maybe pin it up against background, lay across the floor, or wrap it around the piece that is stablizeing the big cork tube. I think I'm going to have to fight the plant that I'm useing now (Ficus sp. "lance leaf") to achieve that. 

@Rusty- The reason I have soo much moss is cause I was told to do it this way. I was told that the ABG mix needs a substrate that separates the ABG from the frogs. Or the ABG mix will stick to the frog and cause it stress. Maybe that isn't true, what's your thought? But don't see how it could hurt anything unless the bugs haveing access to getting to the ABG mix from the leaves would help. I know the isopods like the ABG mix and the moss could cause it to be harder to surface to the top, or go under. Is this what your relateing to as in takeing some of the moss out? 
After I get the vines from Duff I will look into adding a larger leafed plant I got a couple ideas of how I could do it. like the spot in front of the fern. In the corner of the cork tube touching the glass. Just have to do more research on some plants, to find out what would work.


----------



## kevin575 (May 7, 2012)

Got some awesome plants from Duff! Thanks for these awesome cuttings. I put some pics in the photobucket. 
Now I'm just trying to get the moss to grow better. removed the moss in the left corner since it wasn't growing. I placed some of Duff's moss there to see how well it will grow. 
I'm going to look into getting some more vines to fill in the space on the top 1/3 of the cork tile, or possibly rearrange the ones I got.
Also wondering if I can find some kind of dirt that I can put in under the moss on the cork tube. It would give more nutrients to it, or maybe it don't matter.

http://s1264.photobucket.com/albums/...cpZZ2QQtppZZ28


----------



## Duff (Aug 4, 2011)

Hey Kevin, It's looking great! I posted a few comments in your photobucket -


----------



## kevin575 (May 7, 2012)

I finally got my frogs! Got them from Emerald Exotics they are here in Kansas City. I got to meet Dan and a few of the people that work there. Plus I got to see thier frog room and reptiles! It was awesome! Dan is a great guy with lots of info on husbandry. 
I got 3 frogs, wish I took a pic while they were in the tub in which I transported them. But I figured they had enough excitement for one day, and I was excited for them to see their new home.

(1) has 3 dots on his/her head with bands and dots on the body (Daredevil)
(2) has 3 dots on his/her head with just bands on the body (3 Dot)
(3) has 2 dots on his/her head with pots and bands on body (2 Dot)
2 and 3 Dot stay together all the time, while Daredevil does his own thing.

I will prolly have better names later, but this is the best way to know which on is which for now. Pics aren't the greatest but it's what I got for now. They are pretty skittish with their new surroundings.
Pictures by nickerson575 - Photobucket


----------



## kevin575 (May 7, 2012)

Since I live in a one bedroom apartment and don't got my frog room yet. It bothered me that the light from the tv might keep the frogs up. So my wife made me a cover for them. A small amount of light can get through, but hopefully not enough to bother them.
Will add a few pics to album of my frogs


----------



## mordoria (Jan 28, 2011)

Don't worry about keeping your frogs awake. All my tanks are in the living room an the lights go off at 8. The tv doesn't seem to bother them


----------



## kevin575 (May 7, 2012)

Ok cool. It's easy to put on and off. So if I have a group of people over and have all the lights on, which isn't often. I will have a precaution to use. 
I also wanted to see how it would affect the heat in the tank if I accidentally left it on. So I put it on during the day and watched it. The temp got maybe 1-2 degrees higher. Since I use LED lights, they don't produce much heat. 
Thanks for the info Mordoria, sometimes I read too much. lol

My next challenge is surviving the exteminator. Got home and saw a sign on my apartment. So, I'm going to either use plastic over and around the tank with tape, or I'm going to plastic the top, then use plastic wrap around the sides. I think the second one sounds best. With the bugs, I'm going to buy some sterilight containers with the best air tight lids I can find and put them in there. I freaked out at first, but it should go through ok. Just alot of extra work to spray for bugs we haven't seen.


----------



## Duff (Aug 4, 2011)

Hi Kevin, the new photo's at your photobucket link look great! The plants are really settling in now and your bloomin' brom is lovely. Your trio also looks like they are very happy and at home. I need to do a trim soon and have a few different type vines that have really started to take off, I'll try to take photo's this weekend and if your interested I'm happy to send cuttings your way. The ones I have in mind have leaf sizes about 1 inch and I think would be good for the upper part of your tank. Anyway, I'll PM you as well.

PS - looks like everyone survived the exterminator, any issues or did it go smooth?

Duff


----------



## kevin575 (May 7, 2012)

Yeah it went by great. The bugs survived the holocaust! lol. 
I would definately be interested in some of those plants. Haveing some bigger leaves in the top portion could make it easier to climb around, and fill the empty space.


----------



## Duff (Aug 4, 2011)

Hi Kevin,

Here are the three I was thinking might work - they are bigger then the ones I sent previously (along with my growing notes). The tank they are in is very humid (about 87%) and then all seem to be doing well. I am sure you don't need as much humidity as I have but it may take them longer to settle in. 

Fern - Microsorum sp. quick to establish and grows very well under tropical conditions with high light









Peperomia species (Costa Rica) it grows as a vining epiphyte on the trunks of trees. Like little umbrellas, the 1" round leaves are held up by cherry red stems. Does best growing on a mossy substrate that remains moist but well drained. Must be kept in humid habitat









Still looking for my notes on this one (and the name)


----------



## kevin575 (May 7, 2012)

I definately like the big leaves that the fern-microsorum have. Plus the unknown plant looks very nice. The only spots that I see that are available in my tank is either in the corner or top section. The rabbit foot fern grows super slow and I'm thinking of takeing it out (do you want a rabbits foot fern?  )
I will take a new pic of the whole tank tomorrow and post it. So we can come up with some ideas.
The Costa Rica plant is very nice. It is actually the only plant that I put in in space between the cork tile. It's growing and spreading but it doesn't hold it's leaves as well as yours is. They bloom out, then droop over. Maybe it's not getting enough water in the main planted spot.
I took some pics of the frogs today. Amazeingly all 3 were out. Even the recluseive Bandit has been out all evening. I can definately tell he is the smallest. But he isn't getting picked on. I watched for over an hour today. Irronically my phone takes better pics than my camera. Maybe the front lense was dirty, or cause the camera was a cheap one from 5 years ago. Pics will be in the photobucket.


----------



## Duff (Aug 4, 2011)

Hi Kevin, Actually the Costa Rica one is the one with the large round leaves growing up the side of the tank on it's own. The other little one was very slow to start for me but after about a 4-6 weeks it finally started taking off. I think they both would work towards the top of your tank in a nice bed of sphagnum to give them moisture and probably misting every other day to keep them moist until they take off. The leave on both plants are about 1 inch so they will fit perfect in your tank. 

I'd say yes to the fern but so far I am a fern killer! I have no idea why I can't seem to handle ferns but I've had two and they both wend brown and died. I kept them semi moist an never misted the fronds but to no avail, they died roots an all.

Looking forward to updated photos! And so happy to hear your trio are doing so well. I'll be able to ship the plants on Saturday if that works for you?


----------



## dendrothusiast (Sep 16, 2010)

Nice photos, what are you using?

Your fern is microsorum linguiforme.

I've seen that peperomia before a few times, but cannot remember the name.


----------



## kevin575 (May 7, 2012)

I posted a few pics. Sorry they aren't the greatest, not going to use that camera anymore. I was wondering, in the first picture, in the lower right, is that cissus discolor? If it is then I been thinking about that plant for a while. Just unsure if it would get too big, even after I take out the San Diego Brom. Plus now I got the jewel orchid, I wouldn't want it to dominate it, granted I don't mind trimming.
That brings to mind that I will be doing some trimming of my own very soon. The watermelon vine (Pellionia Pulchra) is growing off course through the leaf litter, The Ficus sp. 'Lance Leaf' (under cork branch) needs trimming, I trim the selaginella unicata (plant next to pond) very often. The Peperomia Sp. "mini red tree" is multiplying fast so I can send some of them. If your interested in some new plants.
Saturday would be great, or whenever you get around to it. I will put the microsorum in the upper left corner, and the nonamed plant somewhere along the top.


----------



## Duff (Aug 4, 2011)

Thanks Dendro! I really appreciate your help with the plant name. I have detailed notes somewhere but can't seem to put my hands on them. As for the camera, it's actually Panasonic DMC (lumix) it's been a great point and shoot camera with a few nice bells and whistles and a decent glass lense on it that seems to help quite a bit.


----------



## Duff (Aug 4, 2011)

Hi Kevin, I would love a few plant clippings, especially the red ming. I ordered one some time ago but shipping got the better of it and I was never able to salvage it. Happy to try my hand at any that you'd care to share. 

Yes, that is cissus and I'm happy to send you some of that as well. It does have larger leaves (2inches) but it seems very controllable. It's not doing a lot in my grow out tank but I don't think I have it in ideal conditions but certainly have enough to share. 

I'll send you my address this weekend once I gather your plants up for shipping. (but no hurry to send me anything, just when you have time.

I'm off to look at your photos!


----------



## kevin575 (May 7, 2012)

Well this has been an interesting day for me. 
First off I got some plants in from the wonderful Duff. I took out the rabbits foot fern (which wasn't growing much, just thicker), and I took out the San Diego brom, which is actually too small for the frogs to actually use. I posted new pics in my photobucket Pictures by nickerson575 - Photobucket I think my frogs had enough excitement for one day after all the rearrangeing.

Second thing I got done, which isn't in order. Cause I fed the frogs first. Is that my Hydei cultures are booming. I fed way too many the first time. Plus I have read that you want to wait 5 days before making a new culture cause the females will hatch first. Well, I waited 3 days. in the process of making new cultures I knocked way too many into the first of 2 cultures, took the first culture and knocked some of them into the second culture, then misarranged the lids. Took a few minutes to find one of the lids. So, I got alot of flies going everywhere. I think I got too many in the new cultures. Which I might feed some of them out. Plus with me rearranging the plants there was more than enough escapes. If only I got that on tape, maybe a few people would think it was funny.


----------



## Duff (Aug 4, 2011)

Hi Kevin, the updates look great and the moss and vines look like they are very happy and growing in nicely. Continues to amaze me how quickly your tank it turning in to a little jungle, it looks great!

The good news on your cultures is that you've got the knack - no worries of not enough food! Makes for happy frogs!


----------



## kevin575 (May 7, 2012)

Here's something I thought was interesting. I have made several Isopod cultures, but haven't found a good way to feed them. I tried putting them on a pan then separating them from the substrate by using brushes. It was very tedious. But when I threw them in, the frogs didn't waste any time gobbling them up. 

Well I got some seed pods. Was originally going to use just for a FF feeding spot, and got the idea of trying to put some highly populated iso substrate in it. It worked pretty good. Everytime I look in the tank, there is at least one of the 3 frogs looking around in it. Everyone has had a turn in the isopod hunt today. They were looking around even after I fed the Fruit Flies. Maybe they are more tasty. Heres a few pics of the probable female. It's cause the frog is a fatty is why I'm guessing female.

In the first pic you can see flies on the leaves.


----------



## Nath514 (Jul 8, 2012)

For some reason I find those pictures absolutely hilarious!


----------



## DrawntoLife (Nov 12, 2009)

That is one nice and fat frog


----------



## kevin575 (May 7, 2012)

In the past I removed a frog (Bandit) since it was smaller and skinnier. I put it in a 10 gallon tank. Just had simple stuff like leaf litter and pothos. I was afraid that it was either being bullied, or cause it seemed to only eat springtails, and seemed to have trouble with the flies.

Well he fattened up slightly in the new tank, and I caught him calling once. So, YAY! It's a male. Since he seemed like he was doing good. I put him back in the big tank with the others. It's been a month or so, and I caught him calling again (his singing is getting better). One of the other frogs started following him around. I wonder if this means that I got one male and two females. He is definately the smaller of the three. If I don't see eggs, or egg residue in the next few months. Maybe I should go ahead and take out one of the other guessing females. 

Anybody got any suggestions?

If I see egg residue, I will watch them closely to find who is doing the deed. Then move the other to the 10 gallon, till I get one of the 15x17x20 tanks going.


----------



## kevin575 (May 7, 2012)

If you ever wonder how much Leucs climb. This is a few interesting pics that I got of my male Leuc on the middle misting nozzle. Sorry if the pics are bad, I need a better camera.


----------



## kevin575 (May 7, 2012)

Looks like the pics didn't go through. 


106_1451 by nickerson_kevin, on Flickr


106_1450 by nickerson_kevin, on Flickr

He's been getting up there quite a bit lately, gets a pretty good view of everything.

106_1456 by nickerson_kevin, on Flickr


----------



## mudgudgeon (May 26, 2013)

Looks good. I wish we could keep PDFs in Australia, they are gorgeous frogs!


----------



## kevin575 (May 7, 2012)

Well, good news. I saw one of the females giving my male a back message. So maybe some courting is in the coming.

Bad news is that the other female started wrestling the female. So now I'm off to grab a 10 gallon tank to put one of the frogs in. Question is "which one?" Not sure if I take out the bully, or the bullied.


----------



## kevin575 (May 7, 2012)

Just had my first clutch of EGGS! I'm pretty excited about it. Just hope I don't screw up. Granted I hear your first few times can fail even if you do it right.

This is what I understand from reading past posts:

1- I'm unsure if I should leave them in the tank for a day. So I will till told it's ok.

2- When pulled, add water till the water touches the sides of the eggs.

3- I hear putting the egg container (petri dish) in another container like a Rubbermaid container, add some water in the bottom of that, then put a lid on it to hold moisture.

or just set the petri dish on a shelf.

I feed my frogs repeshy supervite, cal+, and now I will start using vit-A. I do got vit-A. Just never used it in rotation yet.

Any thoughts are greatly appreciated. Off to do more reading.


----------



## TreeBear (Dec 9, 2012)

Hey, I really like your vivarium setup. Nice job on it! I was wondering though, did you make those fan setups yourself? Those are really nice, I like them a lot. I was wondering if you had any advice for them because I wanted to incorporate something like them in my viv. I have a 40 gal breeder vert viv, I've been working on putting up a thread for that, so check it out if you'd like. Anyways, I have been trying to sort out a ventilation system using cpu fans and I thought yours looked great and I was wondering if I could get build info from you on them, that is of course, if you wouldn't mind.


----------



## kevin575 (May 7, 2012)

The link that I used to make mine isn't around anymore I guess cause I can't find it. I made mine from some 1/2" connectors in the sprinkler system section of Lowes. Got a corner section, an end cap which you use a drill to make a hole for the screw and wires, and a barbed piece with the 1/2 pipe thread, I broke off the barb and glued the 1/2 piped piece to the 2" PVC connector. I trimmed off the corners to the fans so they would fit in the 2" pvc connector. Then put screen over it.
I know this don't explain it well. But since there already was a walkthrough. I didn't see the point in making one. 
If you decided to make one from a mistking noozle here is the link for that http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/pa...construction-using-spare-mistking-nozzle.html I prefer to use the 2" to 2" connector vs the 2" to 2.5" reducer. 

You will find a significant decrease in air flow from putting on the screens. The screens cause air resistance. But it's still great for the plants and some air movement. 
If you got anymore questions don't hesitate to ask.


----------



## TreeBear (Dec 9, 2012)

Ok great. That link for the mistking nozzle one is awesome. I cant' really tell what the actual housing is made out of though, I can see that in that case the mount part is made with the mistking nozzle. Are you saying that the fan housing that you made was with a sprinkler nozzle connector, or PVC, or am I reading that part wrong? 

Thanks for the aid 
I appreciate that a lot


----------



## kevin575 (May 7, 2012)

The housing is a 2"-2.5" PVC coupling reducing adapter. I used the 2"to 2" coupling adapter. You will need to drill a hole for the wires to go through. You can use either super glue or gorilla glue to connect the PVC housing to the nozzle or sprinkler connection.


----------



## kevin575 (May 7, 2012)

Ok, I just had my first tad pop it's front legs! So I decided to make a morphing tank. It's probably overkill. But it does make it a lot more fun. The only worry I will have is of the frog possibly drowning after it comes to land. But I do got another tank ready for it when it is fully on land. Here is a few pics.
As a heads up, I'm still a noob. I'm always up for comments. Good or bad.
The container in the tank is the tadpole. I'm letting the temps acclimate. I doubt it needs it very much. The room is 72 degrees and the tadpole setup keeps them at 74. But it's better to be safe than sorry.

106_1906 by nickerson_kevin, on Flickr

106_1905 by nickerson_kevin, on Flickr

106_1912 by nickerson_kevin, on Flickr

106_1909 by nickerson_kevin, on Flickr


----------



## kevin575 (May 7, 2012)

He/she has come on land! It's exciting, especially the first time. The tail has absorbed pretty fast. Here's a picture. 


106_1997 by nickerson_kevin, on Flickr

I got lots of springs for him to eat. I'm guessing that I will wait for a few days before moving the froglet to the froglet tank that I got, and has been seeded with springs.


----------

